# Da Boyz... Together Again!



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

I was so happy to have Cheeney back home that I *had* to take a few pix.

There are also some pix of him @ training here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.517474471602359.140817.100000194313511&type=3&l=0999587252


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice pics, are you going hunting with him? Or are you going to do some AKC testing?


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Love the frog legs in the 2nd pic. Both are beautiful.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Very cute! He looks so much whiter than your other GSP!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Chocx2 said:


> Nice pics, are you going hunting with him? Or are you going to do some AKC testing?


We do field work (AKC Field Trials & Hunt Tests, a little hunting) as well as AKC obedience with both dogs. 

At present Zio (the 5 yr old, on the right) is just 2 points shy of his Amateur Field Championship, which we hope to achieve this year. He also has his AKC Open title (we are working on his Utility Dog) and one leg of his AKC Master Hunter title. Master Hunter completion is also on our "to do" list for him this year.

Cheeney (16 months old) has his AKC CDC, one leg of his AKC Novice, and one leg of his Junior Hunter title. He has also placed very well in several Field Trials at the puppy level. We will probably be running him in Senior Hunter, then Field Trials & Master Hunter.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Caty M said:


> Very cute! He looks so much whiter than your other GSP!


We like to joke that Cheeney is a white dog with liver patches, while Zio is a brown dog with some white on him. We can definitely see the diff when we are doing their nails: Cheeney has mostly white nails while Zio's are all dark/black.

Zio is considered "liver & white; patched & ticked" while Cheeney is considered "live and white, patched".


----------

